# Albino cory IDs



## waterismyfriend (Sep 29, 2008)

I need help identifying these two albinos,
I want to get some more of the same species preferably.
The second fish is slightly more yellow than the other but the camera did make it abnormally bright in some of the pictures, the first picture for the second fish (not confusing is it? lol) is the fish's natural color.






























2nd Albino I bought this one shortly after I got the other one, but at the same store.The first picture is the fishes most natural color, I can't seem to get a good picture with this one.




























The fish together


----------



## waterismyfriend (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually the picture with both fish is the fish's natural color.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello waterismyfriend,

You have the albino version of Green Aeneus (sp). I keep the albino version with
greens.


WFF


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with WildForFish. Albino Aeneus. Looks like a M + F.
Rich


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree 99.9% sure its albino Aeneus... UNLESS you paid $15 per fish then it might be something else...


----------

